# Webcam meteorológica



## arturjacobus (22 Ago 2010 às 02:07)

Amigos do Meteopt:
Dentro de duas semanas, vou instalar uma estação meteorológica Vantage Pro2, da Davis, no pátio de minha casa. Os dados meteorológicos serão disponibilizados numa página web e também pelo Weather Underground.
Pretendo também disponibilizar imagens do céu, atualizadas a cada 5 ou 10 minutos, com uma webcam ou equipamento similar. Mas já percebi, a partir da leitura de outras mensagens neste fórum, que webcams convencionais não funcionam bem para imagens externas. Uma alternativa poderia ser uma câmera ip wireless, mas esse tipo de câmera parece ser usada prioritariamente para segurança. Não sei se funcionaria bem para fotografar regularmente o céu.
Será que existe algum tipo de câmera wireless que pode ficar no pátio, exposta ao sol e à chuva?
Como veem, são muitas as dúvidas. Mas é grande a minha vontade de tornar públicas, em tempo real, não apenas as variáveis meteorológicas, mas também as imagens que documentam as condições climáticas de minha cidade. Alguém poderia me dar alguma dica sobre o equipamento mais adequado?
Desde já, obrigado.
Artur (São Leopoldo, RS, Brasil)


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2010 às 02:37)

Há um tópico sobre webcams, embora já seja um pouco antigo, pode ser que dê alguma ajuda, embora nestas áreas tecnológicas haja sempre bastante evolução e o que se diz ontem pode já não ser o mais acertado hoje:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tecnica-equipamentos/instalacao-de-uma-webcam-1638.html

Nesse tópico há algumas dicas de como proteger a cam da chuva, etc.
Quanto às IP-Cams, tem a grande vantagem de prescindirem de computador, ligam-se directamente ao router, e estão portanto na Net de forma autónoma, com todas as vantagens que isso acarreta. Podem até ser geridas de longe só pela Internet. Um pouco como o uso de soluções como o meteohub para juntar à estação meteorológica e prescindir do computador. Como desvantagem, normalmente são mais caras, e em termos de relação qualidade de imagem/preço, costumam ser piores, pois além de tecnologicamente serem mais complexas, logo mais caras, o mercado nativo dessas cameras não é tanto a qualidade mas mais a vigilância. Mas não tenho estado a acompanhar ultimamente este mercado, pode ser que entretanto hoje em dia haja soluções interessantes e acessiveis.


----------



## arturjacobus (25 Ago 2010 às 03:46)

Vince, obrigado pela resposta. 
No tópico que você mencionou, há, realmente, várias informações úteis. Ainda vou em busca de mais algumas dicas, mas o certo é que, logo, terei uma webcam com imagens do tempo disponibilizadas pela internet em tempo real. Falando nisso, acho excelente o trabalho desenvolvido pelo HotSpot, com sua webcam junto à Estação Meteorológica da Moita. Gostaria de seguir esse exemplo aqui no sul do Brasil.


----------

